# qt-4.3.3 blocca qt-4.4.1[Risolto]

## Tigerwalk

scusate l'ignoranza ma è da una settimana che non riesco a risolvere la situazione seguente:

```
# emerge -avuNDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.05 [2.80] USE="nls" LINGUAS="it -cs -da -de -es -fr -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN"

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.05 [2.80] USE="nls" LINGUAS="it -cs -da -de -es -fr -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 939 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999  USE="qt4 -gtk" [1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.2 [4.4] USE="X%* dbus%* opengl%* svg%* -debug -doc -examples -qt3support%" 6,633 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 99,595 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.1  USE="qt3support -debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support tiff -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.1  USE="accessibility -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.1  USE="qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support tiff -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.1-r1  USE="qt3support ssl -debug -doc -glib -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap nls pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -php -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -et -fr -he -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  [?]

[ebuild     U ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups" 167 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6  USE="berkdb java nls perl python -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -doc -emacs -extras -nowebdav -ruby -svnserve -vim-syntax"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -freetds% -mysql -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 760 kB

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9  USE="ldap nls -bzip2 -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/curl-7.18.2 [7.17.1] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2% -nss -test" 1,704 kB

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa cups -minimal -oss -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8  USE="dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 1,095 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999  USE="qt4 -gtk" [1]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-9999  USE="dbus kde svg -fuse -gnome -gtk -xcb" [1]

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0 [2.20.1-r1] USE="ldap -debug -doc" 1,384 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2 [2.20.0] USE="zlib -debug -doc (-gnome%)" 454 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="opengl python -debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2 [2.12.0] USE="X%* -doc -examples (-opengl%*)" 2,125 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/curl-7.18.2 [7.17.1] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2% -nss -test"

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20070303-r1] 145 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd"

[nomerge      ]  app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506  USE="-ignore-glep31"

[ebuild     U ]   app-editors/vim-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 9,079 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap nls pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -php -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -et -fr -he -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.39] USE="nls" 112 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/atk-1.22.0 [1.20.0] USE="-debug -doc" 693 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7  USE="python -bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/pygobject-2.14.2 [2.14.1] USE="X%* -debug -doc -examples -libffi%" 359 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.10  USE="amazon ipod kde opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libgpod-0.6.0  USE="python -doc -gtk -test"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/mutagen-1.14 [1.12] USE="-test" 575 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-block/gparted-0.3.5  USE="fat -debug -hfs -jfs -ntfs -reiser4 -reiserfs -xfs"

[nomerge      ]  dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.7  USE="-accessibility -debug -doc -examples -test"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0 [1.4.4] USE="-doc (-examples%)" 779 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2  USE="alsa dbus jpeg png python svg tiff wmf -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mmx -mng -pdf -smp -sse"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.24] USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32 [2.6.31] USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,612 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.6  USE="-debug -doc -examples"

[nomerge      ]  dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.7  USE="-accessibility -debug -doc -examples -test"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-cpp/glibmm-2.16.4 [2.16.1] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 6,227 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0 [2.20.1-r1] USE="ldap -debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.14.13 [2.14.12] USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB

[nomerge      ] app-vim/fluxbox-syntax-1.5

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/vim-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x"

[ebuild     U ]   app-editors/vim-core-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/syslinux-3.52 [3.31] 1,653 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -freetds% -mysql -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/apr-1.3.2 [1.2.11] USE="-debug -doc -urandom (-ipv6%*)" 1,132 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-boot/syslinux-3.52 [3.31]

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/Crypt-PasswdMD5-1.3  5 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.07  USE="-minimal"

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18  0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="opengl python -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/intltool-0.37.1

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34-r1] 225 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15

[ebuild  N    ]  perl-core/digest-base-1.15  8 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r2 [4.2.2] USE="-doc -nocxx" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.1)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)
```

ho provato anche a unemergere le qt ma il risultato non cambiava. Di seguito posto un eix -I qt 

```
# eix -I qt

[I] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

     Available versions:  0.70 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.70(19:02:21 05/09/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fdbus

     Description:         D-BUS Qt3 bindings compatible with old application API and new dbus

[I] dev-python/PyQt

     Available versions:  3.14.1-r1 3.14.1-r2 3.17 ~3.17.2 3.17.3 3.17.4 {debug doc examples}

     Installed versions:  3.17.4(15:52:36 23/08/2008)(-debug -doc -examples)

     Homepage:            http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/intro/

     Description:         PyQt is a set of Python bindings for the Qt toolkit.

[U] dev-python/PyQt4

     Available versions:  (~)4.3.1 4.3.3 (~)4.4 (~)4.4.2 {X dbus debug doc examples opengl qt3support svg}

     Installed versions:  4.4(11:08:03 18/07/2008)(-debug -doc -examples)

     Homepage:            http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/intro/

     Description:         PyQt is a set of Python bindings for the Qt toolkit.

[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.8-r3[1] 3.3.8-r4 3.3.8-r4[1]

        (4)     4.3.3 ~4.3.4-r1 [M]~4.4.0

        {+accessibility +qt3support cups dbus debug doc examples firebird gif glib immqt immqt-bc input_devices_wacom ipv6 jpeg mng mysql nas nis odbc opengl pch pertty png postgres qt-copy qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff xinerama zlib}

     Installed versions:  3.3.8-r4(3)[1](15:43:56 23/08/2008)(cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pertty -postgres -qt-copy -sqlite -xinerama)

                          4.3.3(4)(09:53:28 18/08/2008)(accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -input_devices_wacom -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.
```

Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento!

----------

## Tigerwalk

Nessun suggerimento?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

qualcosa che hai installato nel sistema richiede esplicitamente qt-4.3.x, che a sua volta va in conflitto con la versione 4.4.x.

per risolvere devi capire quale pacchetto richiede qt-4.3.x come dipendenza, sfortunamente dai dati che hai incollato non si capisce.

riesci a fare qualche test più approfondito?

----------

## Apetrini

Fai una cosa...

-Maschera le qt con versione minore di 4.4 (<4.4.0)

-Smaschera, appunto, le 4.4.0.

Ora lancia un  "emerge -avuNDt world " evedi subito cosa richiede le 4.3.0.

P.s. ricordati di usare adeguatamente i file package.keywords , package.mask e package.unmask.

Poi... ovviamente se c'è un programma che richiede esclusivamente le 4.3.0, aggiornandolo forse userà la nuova versione delle qt.

In alternativa se ti scontri con qualche ebuild scritto male(a me è successo con skype) puoi forzare la compilazione del software, ignorando le dipendenze e ricordandoti poi di togliere quel software dal world.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Grazie per le risposte.

Ecco emerge -auvNDt world dopo aver mascherato le versioni qt inferiori a 4.4.0

```
emerge -auDNtv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

/etc/portage/package.mask:

#app-misc/hal-info

#x11-drivers/ati-drivers

#>=dev-python/PyQt4-4.4

... done!

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.0 [4.3.3] USE="opengl -qt3support* (-accessibility%*) (-cups%*) (-dbus%*) (-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%) (-firebird%) (-gif%*) (-glib%) (-jpeg%*) (-mng%) (-mysql%) (-nas%) (-nis%) (-odbc%) (-pch%) (-png%*) (-postgres%) (-sqlite%) (-sqlite3%) (-ssl%*) (-tiff%*) (-xinerama%) (-zlib%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 99,595 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999  USE="qt4 -gtk" [1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.2 [4.4] USE="X%* dbus%* opengl%* svg%* -debug -doc -examples -qt3support%" 6,633 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.1  USE="qt3support -debug -pch" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support tiff -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.1  USE="accessibility -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus qt3support tiff -debug -glib -mng -nas -nis -pch -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.1  USE="qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.1-r1  USE="qt3support ssl -debug -doc -glib -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.0 [4.3.3] USE="opengl -qt3support* (-accessibility%*) (-cups%*) (-dbus%*) (-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%) (-firebird%) (-gif%*) (-glib%) (-jpeg%*) (-mng%) (-mysql%) (-nas%) (-nis%) (-odbc%) (-pch%) (-png%*) (-postgres%) (-sqlite%) (-sqlite3%) (-ssl%*) (-tiff%*) (-xinerama%) (-zlib%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap nls pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -php -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -et -fr -he -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  [?]

[ebuild     U ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups" 167 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/subversion-1.4.6  USE="berkdb java nls perl python -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -doc -emacs -extras -nowebdav -ruby -svnserve -vim-syntax"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -freetds% -mysql -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 760 kB

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9  USE="ldap nls -bzip2 -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/curl-7.18.2 [7.17.1] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2% -nss -test" 1,704 kB

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa cups -minimal -oss -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]  x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8  USE="dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 1,095 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999  USE="qt4 -gtk" [1]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-9999  USE="dbus kde svg -fuse -gnome -gtk -xcb" [1]

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0 [2.20.1-r1] USE="ldap -debug -doc" 1,384 kB

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2 [2.20.0] USE="zlib -debug -doc (-gnome%)" 454 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="opengl python -debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2 [2.12.0] USE="X%* -doc -examples (-opengl%*)" 2,125 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/curl-7.18.2 [7.17.1] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2% -nss -test"

[ebuild     U ]  app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20070303-r1] 145 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd"

[nomerge      ]  app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506  USE="-ignore-glep31"

[ebuild     U ]   app-editors/vim-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 9,079 kB

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups"

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="X acl dbus java jpeg ldap nls pam perl png ppds python samba ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -php -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -et -fr -he -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.39] USE="nls" 112 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/atk-1.22.0 [1.20.0] USE="-debug -doc" 693 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/idesk-0.7.5-r1

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7  USE="python -bzip2 -debug -doc -gnome"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/pygobject-2.14.2 [2.14.1] USE="X%* -debug -doc -examples -libffi%" 359 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.10  USE="amazon ipod kde opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libgpod-0.6.0  USE="python -doc -gtk -test"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/mutagen-1.14 [1.12] USE="-test" 575 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-block/gparted-0.3.5  USE="fat -debug -hfs -jfs -ntfs -reiser4 -reiserfs -xfs"

[nomerge      ]  dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.7  USE="-accessibility -debug -doc -examples -test"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0 [1.4.4] USE="-doc (-examples%)" 779 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2  USE="alsa dbus jpeg png python svg tiff wmf -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mmx -mng -pdf -smp -sse"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.24] USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32 [2.6.31] USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,612 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6.6  USE="-debug -doc -examples"

[nomerge      ]  dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.7  USE="-accessibility -debug -doc -examples -test"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-cpp/glibmm-2.16.4 [2.16.1] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 6,227 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0 [2.20.1-r1] USE="ldap -debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.14.13 [2.14.12] USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB

[nomerge      ] app-vim/fluxbox-syntax-1.5

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/vim-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x"

[ebuild     U ]   app-editors/vim-core-7.2 [7.1.319] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.2 [1.2.10] USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -freetds% -mysql -odbc% -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/apr-1.3.2 [1.2.11] USE="-debug -doc -urandom (-ipv6%*)" 1,132 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.07  USE="-minimal"

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18  0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="opengl python -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]  dev-util/intltool-0.37.1

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34-r1] 225 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r2 [4.2.2] USE="-doc -nocxx" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.1)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)
```

[EDIT]: ho unemerso le qt-4.3.3 ed adesso emerge -auDNT world mi sta aggiornando 32 pacchetti. Alla fine vi aggiorno!

----------

## Tigerwalk

Risolto unemergendo le qt-4.3.3 e dando emerge -auDN world

----------

## die-hard

Salve anche io ho lo stesso rpoblema ma non riesco a venirne a capo:

```

VaioTux ~ # emerge -avuDNt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/etc/portage/package.mask:

#>=x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4

#<gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.16.1

#>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8

#kde-base/kdebase

- x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for mail-client/evolution

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

VaioTux ~ # 

```

Help me pls  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

 devi mascherare le qt4.3 non le qt:3, quelle servono a kde 3.5 (attiva la use qt3support)

----------

## die-hard

Ecco un ulteriore verbose:

```

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-libs/qt:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/libqglviewer-2.0.0.5', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

VaioTux ~ # 

```

Ditemi che fare, attualmente nel sistema ci sono le qt 4.4.1

----------

## !equilibrium

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> Ecco un ulteriore verbose:

 

probabilmente hai skype2 o opera installato, confermi?

se sì, dai un occhio al thread "Skype e Qt4 slotted" linkato qui

----------

## die-hard

grazie della dritta, ho risolto smascherando la versione 4.4.2 di dev-python/PyQt4

----------

